# Dosing results in cloudy water



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have about 15 fish in my 28 gallon. All smaller fish. I notice that after i dose my water usually clouds up. I only have 1.71 wpg. Does my water cloud up because i do not have enough light in order for my plants to absorb the nutrients? Plants are pennywort, marbled sag, anubias nana, anubias bateri, anubias augistifolia. Lighting was 12 hrs daily. Bringing it to 10


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

how long does it take to clear up? lots of chemicals and such will cloud the water temporarily.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Schwartzy61 said:


> I notice that after i dose my water usually clouds up.


S6:

What are you dosing?

What color is the water?

TR


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

I dose with Seachems Flourish, Flourish excel, iron, nitrogen, ptoassium, and a small amount of phosphourous. I dont think i should dose anymore because everytime i do it always results in either milky white water...or green water. AKA algae blooms.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> how long does it take to clear up? lots of chemicals and such will cloud the water temporarily.


After a water change it will take about a week


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I does sound like you are overdoing something. How do the plants do without dosing? I would try just the excel and flourish, maybe the potassium. You should have nitrogen and phosphorous from the fish food and fish waste. Are you getting low nitrate test results?


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

emc7 said:


> I does sound like you are overdoing something. How do the plants do without dosing? I would try just the excel and flourish, maybe the potassium. You should have nitrogen and phosphorous from the fish food and fish waste. Are you getting low nitrate test results?


Nitrates in the 28 g are 10ppm + 
Nitrates in the 10 g are below 5ppm due to it being a relativley new tank.

I never really stopped dosing, i always had the idea that you always needed to dose a planted aquarium but i read a few forums and realized i had it all wrong. Ill try just the excel, flourish, and potassium weekly. Ill do the flourish with a water change, excel every monday, wed, and friday, and potassium every monday and friday


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

When should i add iron? I have cabomba in my 10g and that needs iron doses


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Schwartzy61 said:


> Ill do the flourish with a water change, excel every monday, wed, and friday, and potassium every monday and friday


S6:

You are still mostly overdosing.

Try Excel once per week and the others, including the iron, biweekly.

Please post in a couple of weeks with the outcome.

TR


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

jones57742 said:


> S6:
> 
> You are still mostly overdosing.
> 
> ...


Ok will do, ill post an update and a picture next week


----------

